# bk3 MK 11 bandsaw help needed!



## lufcandy (13 Nov 2014)

Hi everyone I have just bought a burgess bk3 MK 11 bandsaw the blade needed changing I took off the side panel off took the old blade off put the new blade over the 3 round pullyes replaced the cover then the blade was slipping on the wheels inside the machine.and I was only trying it out on a bit of bone..any help will be great as don't know anything about setting it up etc.thanks in advince andy.


----------



## AndyT (13 Nov 2014)

I put a copy of the manual online - see this post https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post699960.html#p699960.

It sounds like you need to tension the blade - the big spring loaded knob on the top.

Metal cutting needs the slow speed option, which uses a separate pulley from the normal wood cutting one.


----------



## lufcandy (16 Nov 2014)

AndyT":35refgbp said:


> I put a copy of the manual online - see this post https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post699960.html#p699960.
> 
> It sounds like you need to tension the blade - the big spring loaded knob on the top.
> 
> Metal cutting needs the slow speed option, which uses a separate pulley from the normal wood cutting one.


Hi m8 I finally found the time to take the cover off and found that the blade was so smooth I think it was used for fretwork ing so I changed that then I got round to finding out as to why the blade was slipping off the pulleys I noticed that the top pulley was smoother that the left hand sided pulley I swapped them over tightend it up and hey it worked I use it for cutting bones the dog bones they sell in tesco pound shops etc I make native indian arrow heads out of them I have the chance of buying a de walt bandsaw model bs1310 are they any good ?


----------



## dickm (16 Nov 2014)

The deWalt is a pretty good machine, IMHO. I had one for quite a while (actually, the unmotorised version, with an added motor from the spares box  ) and while it wasn't industrial quality, it cut well up to its limit of 6". If it's any guide, it probably cost me about £100 secondhand in 198x.


----------

